# Can goats makes my other animals sick?



## jbsimpso (Jun 30, 2016)

*Can goats make my other animals sick?*

Hi all! Within a few weeks, I'll be the new owner of two 3.5 month old wether boer goats. I'm completely new to goats. Fortunately, a lot of friends have goats and they've been giving me good advice as well as this forum. I'm learning about all of the wormers and coccidia preventative that I need to have prepared. My question is that, if my goats do get worms, is there is a chance that my chickens and dog will get them too? I'm especially worried about coccidia as well. My chickens and goats will not be sharing the same space. Currently, I have designated boots for my chicken coop so I don't risk spreading anything to them from my shoes. Do I need to have designated goat boots as well? Also, when the goats are in the yard playing with us, is there is chance my dog can become worm infested as well? My dog is an inside dog and he is on a heart wormer medicine every month but I'm a little worried that we're all going to end up with worms and my chickens might end up with coccidia. Has this happened to anyone? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Coccidia is species specific.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Haha, you're not all going to end up with worms. Many parasites are species specific, and I know the whole parasite/worm thing with goats sounds horrifying and overwhelming at first but it is really not. Of course you have to stay on top of things and check them often but goats won't give your dog or chickens any diseases. Heck, my dogs munch out on goat berries sometimes.... And they're healthy as a horse!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The dog could end up with worms if eats goat poop.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

The vet told me to watch the dog around the goats when they had coccidia, same with the cats, but that the chance of spread was slim to none as long as no one ate anyone else's poop...which with a dog that's questionable, the cats hated the goats (this was when we had the goats inside). You can also put barnyard lime ($2.49 a bag at my local Tractor Supply; it's shelved in the horse care section there) down on the ground where the goats play/poop/eat/sleep to help keep the coccidia low...or so the vets told me. Also on my concrete floors in the goat house it helps keep the ammonia smell down a little bit from their urine, kind of like baking soda for cat litter.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure goats and dogs can pass tapeoworms around


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

My pyr eats goat and chicken poo :shock: - he's very healthy (no worms at last vet visit). He gets heartworm preventative monthly which is basically ivermectin so I think that keeps things at bay.


----------

